
dc - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dc_(computer_program)
======
LukeBMM
> dc -e '[a=]P?[b=]P?[dSarLa%d0<a]dsax+[GCD:]Pp' # easier-to-read version

... "easier-to-read", to an arbitrary precision.

